

PixelPals – Collaborative pixel art canvas - eternalthinker
https://eternalthinker.github.io/pixelpals

======
tomasklingen
Ok that was fun.

    
    
       var socket = new Firebase("https://pixelpals-server.firebaseio.com/public");
       var w = 150;
       var h = 120;
       var randColor = function(){
       	return '#'+Math.floor(Math.random()*16777215).toString(16);
       };
       for(var i = 0 ; i < h; i++){
       	for(var j = 0 ; j < w ; j++){
       		socket.child(i*w + j).set(i%2 ? randColor() : '#000');		
       	}
       }
    

.. sorry

~~~
Kissy
You can even draw the Mona Lisa on it :
[http://pastebin.com/TUsqeMWT](http://pastebin.com/TUsqeMWT)

(You need to expose the pixelCanvas globally first using a break point or
something)

------
Springtime
The demo page is quite anarchic but it's a fun concept. Given a goal there
would probably be more incentive for random users to work together on
something.

------
Gravityloss
A metaphor of the tragedy of the commons. Try to draw something and it's quite
quickly overwritten by some wild person just spinning the cursor.

------
mponw
Awesome! I already have a couple of ideas on how to use this as a teambuilding
tool. Thanks for open-sourcing it!

------
normloman
Right now it says "Penis Bro," "Shitcock," and also has a picture of a penis.

I'm shocked!

~~~
DougWebb
Still penises four hours later. As soon as I saw the link, I just _knew_
that's what I was going to see. Humans are very predictable.

------
aw3c2
Interesting, Chromium's network inspector does not show me how this transmits.

~~~
djrconcepts
Yes, it does.

From the network inspector, click the one that says "web sockets"

Then select the entry from the list, looks something like
".ws?v=5&ns=pixelpals-server"

Then select frames from the 3 options "Headers Frames Cookies"

Should see the json data

~~~
aw3c2
Thanks! Even that does not update live though, I have to switch between the
tabs to see the latest messages.

